# arrow impact on target nock to right



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

If at the worst the tear is 1/4, and it's gone at 10 yards, not to worry. IMO


----------



## nomad11 (Apr 14, 2006)

Could be several things. From the looks of things this is a dual cam bow? If so, then check your cam rotation...both cams should hit at the same time..at your draw length. If not..then adjust as necessary. If its not a cam rotation issue...check for cam lean. For a dual cam bow (and I don't have much experience here) you'll want to make/take any lean out..or have very very little (I'd imagine). I shoot cam-1/2 bows and cam lean on mine can induce 1/4" tears left or right, if out of whack (or I can induce it by putting in cam lean...not that I'd want to). Lastly...spine could be off. Drop your draw weight and see if the tear gets better or worse.....or add weight to see if it improves or doesn't. Less draw weight & better tear...you're underspined, more weight & better tear you're overspined. If that is the case...then you have more options........good luck.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Sounds like...*

If I read your post correctly, the arrows are hitting where you are aiming but the arrows are tilted. If this is the case, then you have nothing to worry about this point. I would wait until you can shoot at further distances and do walk back tuning. There should be a sticky in Bow Tuning that will walk you through this...no pun intended. Your target may be the cause of the arrows leaning one or another, so if your arrows are hitting center mass I would leave it alone for now.


----------

